# "Backlight Bleeding" Glückssache?



## Johnny-Vendetta (30. November 2010)

*"Backlight Bleeding" Glückssache?*

Hi,

wie im Titel beschrieben möchte ich gerne wissen ob es beim "Backlight Bleeding" bei LCDs um reine Glückssache geht.

Habe mir Anfang des Monats den Samsung BX2450 bei Amazon gekauft. Dieser hatte extreme Lichthöfe auf dem ganzen Bildschirm weshalb er auch umgetauscht wurde. Der zweite BX2450 hatte kaum wahrnehmbare Lichthöfe an den Rändern, dafür aber streifenartige in der Bildschirmitte.

Habe mich dann vom BX2450 abgewendet und mir den Acer GD245HQ gekauft welcher jetzt ca. eine Woche bei mir läuft. Dieser hatte nur einen leichten, hellen Streifen am unteren Bildschirmrand. Ich war wirklich zufrieden, auch was den Rest betraf.

Als ich jedoch gestern den Acer einschaltete, fiel mir auf das Lichthöfe an allen Rändern zu sehen waren. Diese werden immer stärker, unabhängig von den Einstellungen am PC, LCD oder der Grafikkarte.

Hier ein Screenshot aus dem Star Wars-Empire at War Intro:

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/6995/sam0074n.jpg

Stellt euch die hellen Flecken etwas dunkler vor, so sieht es nun bei mir aus. Bei Stalker sieht es noch schrecklicher aus. Gerade bei dunklen Passagen oder bei Nacht kann man das Leuchten nicht ignorieren. Es ist nicht nur einfach heller als der Rest des Bildes, sondern die Objekte, welche in den Bereichen der Lichthöfe dargestellt werden, leuchten silbrig. Es sieht dann so aus als würde man aus 10cm Entfernung von unten auf den Monitor schielen.

Wieso werden diese Lichthöfe stärker/größer?

Habe ich einfach Pech oder brauch ich mir keine Hoffnung zu machen, ein TN Panel zu erwischen das nicht so stark leuchtet?


Mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Backlight Bleeding" Glückssache?*

Bei kalt licht Kathoden Beleuchtung verändert sich die Ausleuchtung mit der Zeit. Bei LED eigentlich nicht. Irgendwie kommst du mir wie ne Pechmarie vor! Ich mein ne 100% perfekte Ausleuchtung bekommst du nicht, schon gar nicht in dem Preissegment wo wir uns bewegen. Aber ich finde den BX2450 noch mit am besten!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Backlight Bleeding" Glückssache?*

hab selber den Acer, so extreme ausleuchtungsprobleme kann ich bei mir zum glück überhaupt nicht berrichten, die ausleuchtung ist auch bei dunklen scenen etc... bei meinem monitor gut, würd auch fast zu unglaublichem pechsträhne neigen, zummal du vorher schon mit 2 samsung so extreme probs hattest


----------



## Johnny-Vendetta (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Backlight Bleeding" Glückssache?*

Ich werde dann wohl solange umtauschen müssen bis es zufriedenstellend ist .

Mich wunderte es halt, weil man von beiden Monitoren fast nur Gutes hört. 

Vorher hatte ich 3 Jahre lang den Samsung 226BW der eine perfekte Ausleuchtung hatte.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Backlight Bleeding" Glückssache?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Bei kalt licht Kathoden Beleuchtung verändert sich die Ausleuchtung mit der Zeit. Bei LED eigentlich nicht. Irgendwie kommst du mir wie ne Pechmarie vor! Ich mein ne 100% perfekte Ausleuchtung bekommst du nicht, schon gar nicht in dem Preissegment wo wir uns bewegen. Aber ich finde den BX2450 noch mit am besten!


 

Ich stimme zu 100% zu...

Sowas wie bei dir hab ich noch nie gesehen. oO

Sicher das es beim BX2450 nicht an den Einstellungen lag?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Backlight Bleeding" Glückssache?*

Ganz einfach häng den Monitor mal an einen anderen PC oder Laptop. Das wirst du sehne ober einen Hau weg hat.


----------



## Johnny-Vendetta (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Backlight Bleeding" Glückssache?*

An den Einstellungen lag es ganz sicher nicht sonst hätte ich das Problem lösen können. Hatte alles ausprobiert, Monitor, Nvidia und Windows Einstellungen.


----------

